# Getting only half speed on MTNL Delhi 1MBPS plan?



## Santa Maria! (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got an MTNL Delhi 1MBPS connection last week. I did the modem configuration stuff myself (by following some blog post... actually everything was automatic... I just set the VPI/VCI thing) since the technician had no clue how to set things up in Linux.

But my speed has been consistently 0.5MBPS based on speedtest.net. It's never gone above or below that.
I've filed a complaint... and I'm waiting for their call, but meanwhile I want to know if there's something at my end that I can do.

My modem shows the following line data:


*SNR Margin*
Downstream: 32.1 db
Upstream: 12.2 db

*Line Attenuation*
Downstream: 35.1 db
Upstream: 25.7 db

*Data Rate*
Downstream: 575 kbps
Upstream: 507 kbps

*Max Rate*
Downstream: 12488 kbps
Upstream: 2287

*Power*
Downstream: 16.9 dbm
Upstream: -8.6 dbm

*CRC*
Downstream: 0
Upstream: 0


Based on that, the 'Downstream' data rate shows 575 kbps. Am I right in assuming that this should be showing 1000+? Is this something that can be handled from my end or am I at Uncle Sam's Pappu's mercy?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2014)

You didn't mention the price which MTNL is extorting out of you.
It could be that you are under the impression that you are subscribed to 1 Mbps when you actually are to 512 kbps.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 21, 2014)

Data Rate
Downstream: 575 kbps

this must be 1024kbps to get 1mbps speed.since your Max Rate Downstream is 12488 kbps it means your data rate is incorrectly set at local exchange,or they gave you wrong plan(yes,it also happens with bsnl/mtnl).


----------



## Santa Maria! (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been calling their CC number for a week and they were absolutely no help.
But today I sent a mail to helpdesk.delhi@bol.net.in describing the issue, and I just got a call from them now. According to them I've been assigned the 512kbps unlimited plan... even though the registration receipt I have clearly states the 999 1MBps plan.
The guy said he'll see what he can do, but most likely I will have to wait till the 1st of next month to be assigned the new plan.


----------

